# The Witcher - Probleme mit Kampfsystem



## BassiSchwarz (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich bin momentan bei The Witcher im 4. Akt und habe nun die Schwert-Kampfstile auf Stufe 4 freigeschaltet.
Jedoch musste ich feststellen, dass das Kampfsystem jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert.
Wenn ich versuche einen Gegner anzugreifen, erscheint das Symbol für die Machtverstärkung (die rosafarbene Raute). Ich lasse es dann auch aufladen, jedoch gelingt es mir einfach nicht, dann einen Angriff auszulösen. Die normalen Angriffsbewegungen kann ich auch nicht mehr ausführen, sprich ich stehe nur noch dumm vor dem Gegner rum und kann gar nichts mehr machen. Manchmal löse ich durch Zufall etwas aus, von Kämpfen kann jedoch nicht mehr die Rede sein.
Ist das ein Bug oder mache ich da etwas falsch. Wie egsagt bin ich bis dahin sehr gut mit dem Kampfsystem zurecht gekommen, aber mit den Kampfstilen auf Stufe 4 komme ich nicht klar.

P.S.: Hatte dasselbe Problem beim Boxen. Da konnte ich auch keinen Angriff auslösen mit der Machtverstärkung (und auch sonst keinen).


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. Dezember 2010)

Also ist ne Weile her, aber an eine Machtverstärkung kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern. Meinst du die normalen Schwertangriffe? Die sollten eigentlich einfach durch normales klicken eingeleitet werden.


Edit: Fals du die Machtverstärkung der verschieden Zeichen meinst, die lösen keinen Schwertangriff aus, sondern nur einen stärkeren Magieangriff, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Edit2: Wenn ich mir das aber so nochmal durchlese, gehe ich davon aus, dass bei dir bei einem linksklick die Machtverstärkung anfängt? Das sollte in jedem Fall nicht so sein.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt ja auch versch. Kampf-Steuerungsarten, hast Du da vlt. aus Versehen was verstellt?


----------



## BassiSchwarz (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab bei der Steuerung nichts verändert, habe auch noch mal alles kontrolliert.

Wie gesagt ist das Problem, dass beim Kampf mit dem Schwert bei einem Angriff nur noch das Symbol für den Spezialangriff erscheint (die rosa Raute), ich aber abgesehen davon keine normalen Angriffsmanöver mehr durchführen kann (und der Spezialangriff auch immer misslingt).
Das Problem ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen, da ich vorher die Spezialangriffe nicht freigeschaltet hatte und das Problem somit noch nicht vorhanden war.

Es scheint mir ja auf keinen Fall normal, dass ich plötzlich nicht mehr normal kämpfen kann. Wie oben beschrieben kann ich gar keine Angriffssequenzen mehr einleiten, bei jedem Klick auf einen Gegner erscheint nur noch der Ladebalken für den Spezialangriff.


----------



## golani79 (28. Dezember 2010)

Schon mal versucht, die Steuerung in den Optionen auf Standard zu setzen, auch wenn du nichts geändert hast?

Ansonsten die Angriffs- Spezialaktionen vielleicht nochmal explizit belegen.
Vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir die Steuerung nochmal angeschaut, ich kann an der Tastenbelegung für den Angriff gar nichts ändern. Angriff ist automatisch auf die linke Maustaste gelegt, mit rechts löse ich die Zeichen aus. Da kann ich gar nichts dran umstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

Der optimale Zeitpunkt zum Zuschlagen ist ja mit so einem Symbol beim Gegner markiert, ich gaub so ein Kreis mit Flammen - vlt. geht es nur, wenn Du genau dieses Zeitfenster hast? Oder vlt. liegt es auch an Deiner Waffe, vlt. geht das Special nicht mit DER Waffe, die DU aktuell hast - wobei Du ja auch bei Faustkampf Probleme hast, kann also wohl doch nicht sein.... Kannst Du denn ohne Kampfverstärkung auch nicht mehr zuschlagen? 

Ist es bei einem älteren SPielstand auch so?


----------

